# Abstands Radiusmessung



## cindy (24 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte Abstands Radiusmessung einer sich drehenden Papierrolle machen, die mit einem Antrieb Auf- bzw. Abgewickelt wird. 

Daher meine Frage welche Sensoren sich dafür am besten eigenen bzw. welche dafür üblicherweise eingesetzt werden? 
Und als zweite Frage ob es vllt. Optische System mit Kamera zur Messung gibt?

mfg 
und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## The Big B. (24 Dezember 2010)

Wir haben sowas schonmal mit Ultraschal sensoren gemacht.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2010)

Wir verwenden Ultraschall oder Laserentfernungsmesser

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## cindy (24 Dezember 2010)

Ja die sind mir auch als erstes in den Sinn (Ultraschall) gekommen, weißt du noch welche ihr verwendet habt?


----------



## peter(R) (24 Dezember 2010)

Laser ist besser, wenn es denn genau sein soll. (SICK zB.)
Was soll denn mit dem Messwert gemacht werden ??


peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wir (und soviel ich weiß auch die Fa. Menzel) verwenden da auch eigentlich immer Ultraschall

MfG


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2010)

Hi


Laser ergibt immer Brandspuren auf dem Papier.

Ist in vielen Papierfabriken wegen der Brandgefahr nicht zugelassen.

Genauere Informationen bitte nach unten blättern.



























*ROFL*  Scherzle gemacht.
Das mit der Brandlast stimmt meines Wissens nicht.
(Die Laserleistung ist bei wenigen mW des Lasers)


----------



## peter(R) (24 Dezember 2010)

Ausserdem sind die Laser auch noch gepulst was die effektive Leistung auch noch verringert. 
Hatte aber tatsächlich mal so eine Diskussion mit einem Sicherheitsbeauftragten wegen Schädigung der Augen beim direkten hineinsehen. 
Habe dann vom Hersteller eine Bescheinigung gebraucht ( deswegen wird nämlich gepulst).

Ich hatte mit Ultraschall schon mal Probleme, weil nicht genau genug. Damals mussten allerdings auch - fast - einzelne Lagen gezählt werden.

peter(R)


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2010)

Hi

Damit ich möglicherweise etwas Sinnvolles Beitrage:

Laser ist genauer, teurer, empfindlicher gegen Papierstaub.
Abhilfe durch Automatisches abblasen mit Pressluft bereits versucht.



Meist werden Ultraschallsensoren eingesetzt.


Die Vorteile der genaueren Messung stellen sich in der Praxis als vernachläßigbar heraus.


Wünsche wie Berechnung der 
- Restlänge
- Splice-Scharfmachung
- Papierstärkenberechnung . . .

Werden in der Praxis wegen 
- Unrundlauf der Rolle, Wickelkörper
- Starke Abweichungen des Rollendurchmessers der "Trägerrolle)
- Winkelfehler wegen des Anbauplatzes des Senors
  (Auf/Abwicker werden Bogenförmig gehoben)
- Keine Rechtwinklige Montage möglich (Laser zeigt exakt in die Walzenmitte)


----------



## peter(R) (24 Dezember 2010)

@ gravieren

??????

Danke ?     ....   für was ??

peter(R)


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ gravieren
> 
> ??????
> 
> Danke ?     ....   für was ??


Die Infos zum Pulsen.
(Vermeidung Augenschädigung)


----------



## peter(R) (24 Dezember 2010)

ok dann akzeptiere ich es.

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (25 Dezember 2010)

@ bike

da dich das scheinbar interessiert:

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Laserklasse 2[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Zur Klasse 2 gehören Laser im sichtbaren Bereich und bei denen eine Betrahlung von unter 0.25ms für das Auge unschädlich ist. 0.25ms entsprechen einem Lidschlussreflex, der das Auge automatisch ausreichend gegen längere Bestrahlung schützen kann. Auch diese Geräte gelten deshalb als ungefährlich solange keine Medikamenteneinwirkung die Reaktionszeit des Augen wesentlich erhöht und nicht absichtlich in den Laserstrahl geblickt wird (Unterdrückung des Lidschutzreflexes). Bei dieser Laserklasse reicht deshalb eine entsprechende Kennzeichnung auf dem Gerät aus.[/FONT]  

*Laserklasse 2*

 Laser der Klasse 2 sind Geräte meist Dauerstrichlaser (CW) niedriger Leistung mit einer Wellenlänge im sichtbaren Lichtbereich, deren Ausgangsleistung 1 mW nicht übersteigt.
Laser der Klasse 2 sind *nicht wirklich sicher*, aber der Augenschutz ist über Abwendungsreaktionen einschließlich des *Lidschlußreflexes* gewährleistet.  


Der Typ den ich normalerweise benutze ist aber kein Dauerstrichlaser sondern


http://www.waycon.de/fileadmin/pdf/Laser_Sensor_LAS.pdf


peter(R)


----------



## cindy (25 Dezember 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Laser ist besser, wenn es denn genau sein soll. (SICK zB.)
> Was soll denn mit dem Messwert gemacht werden ??



Die Messwerte sollen in einer Simotion verarbeitet werden für den Wickler.


----------



## peter(R) (25 Dezember 2010)

Wie genau soll denn gewickelt werden ??  Länge bzw. Durchmesser + - xxx
Schau doch mal bei waycon.de . Die haben Laser  füe rauhe Umgebung.

peter(R)


----------



## cindy (27 Dezember 2010)

Um die Genauigkeit haben ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. So genau wie möglich zum besten Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis eben. 
Wollte erst mal paar Konzepte zusammenstellen die machbar sind.

Ich weiß auch gerade nicht ob die Simotion schon Analogeingänge hat und ich komme auch zurzeit nicht an die Anlage um zu schauen.


----------



## the_elk (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wenn dein Abwickler ein Schälwalze hat, die aufliegt, wäre ien Absolutwertgeber an der Schälwalzenachse auch eine Überlegung wert. Machen wir meistens so. Damit hast du auch keine Probleme mit Verschmutzungen und Umwelteinflüssen, und den Augeb macht der auch nix 

Gruß


----------



## cindy (28 Dezember 2010)

Aha und was ist eine Schwälwalze?


----------



## the_elk (28 Dezember 2010)

Das sind die Walzen, die direkt auf dem abzuwickelnden Ballen aufliegen und über die das Material abgewickelt wird. So sehen zumindest bei uns alle Abwickler aus. Könnte allerdings auch daran liegen, dass wir Papier nicht in Rohform verarbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## cindy (31 Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub ich kann mir vorstellen was du meinst.


----------



## cindy (6 März 2011)

Hallo nochmal zu der Schälwalzenachse gibt es so was fertig zu kaufen und wenn ja wo oder ist das eine Eigenentwicklung?


----------



## the_elk (18 März 2011)

Hi,
ich glaube nicht, dass es da was fertiges gibt, ist ja von Abrollung zu Abollung unterschiedlich. Bei uns sind alle Abrollungen schon beim Kauf / der Konstruktion damit ausgestattet.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2011)

the_elk schrieb:


> wenn dein Abwickler ein Schälwalze hat, die aufliegt, wäre ien Absolutwertgeber an der Schälwalzenachse auch eine Überlegung wert.



Verwenden wir auch in ähnlicher Form zur Drehmomentregelung des Wicklers

Gruß
Dieter


----------

